# My puppers...good thing I love her...



## agriffin (Feb 10, 2011)

Mama's mad!





But...who could be mad at that face??!?!




Bath time!!




All clean!






This dog DOES NOT DIG.  Today...she decided to start...lol.  Maybe the ice and snow has made her crazy!


----------



## KD (Feb 10, 2011)

Just an early case of spring fever!


----------



## AmyW (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd be THRILLED if mine got muddy like that. No, instead, she rolls in other dog's crap. Doesn't happen often, but we have an open front yard and rude neighbors so once in a while when my back is turned...


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 10, 2011)

I gasped when I saw the first pic!   She looks very nice and clean now.


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I'd be THRILLED if mine got muddy like that. *No, instead, she rolls in other dog's crap. *Doesn't happen often, but we have an open front yard and rude neighbors so once in a while when my back is turned...



at least she doesnt eat it!!
 my moms pug used to eat cow pies! :?  (where is the barf smiley? lol)


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh how priceless thanks for sharing just wanna pick her up and give her a big squeeze............after the bath of course!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh goodness, I chuckled out loud!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 10, 2011)

She's adorable.


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 10, 2011)

Precious! Who could be mad at that face.


----------



## tomara (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats too cute.  I love dogs ;-)


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, but she had SO much fun!!!!! You can just tell. I'm sorry Amanda, but she doesn't look like she regrets it at all!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 10, 2011)

She's a cutey all cleaned up.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm with Soapbuddy on the gasp!!

All clean now & ready to snuggle.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 11, 2011)

Ohhh, smooosh!  I want to squish her.  She's so cute, and she does look like she had a great time.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 11, 2011)

8) that's nothing   and she does look awfully with a bit of mud


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that was one completely adorable face covered with mud!  Good thing Mama makes great soap to bathe with!


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 12, 2011)

she's a sweetheart!! made me laugh


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaaaa... I started baby-talking to myself (like I do with my dogs... oh geez) when I saw that second picture. (oh be-beee) LOL! I'm so annoying. cutest little face on that dog... although I am partial to pugs!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 14, 2011)

What an adorable dog.  :wink:


----------



## agriffin (Feb 14, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> hahaaaa... I started baby-talking to myself (like I do with my dogs... oh geez) when I saw that second picture. (oh be-beee) LOL! I'm so annoying. cutest little face on that dog... although I am partial to pugs!



Oh, I've got me a pug also!  He loves to snuggle...


----------

